# 10 valve to 20



## Brendan100 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a ten valve turbo and i got a friend selling his wrecked 20 valve to me ( turbo too) his block is cracked but heads are ok. will it fit without too much trouble on my ten valve engine?


----------



## denniro (Nov 4, 2006)

I do not have any personal experience on this matter, but did see this post.

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=18190491

It seems to imply that it is not possible. There is a little data to glean in the post


----------

